# How many cans should you have stocked up and what kinds.



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

been stacking up on some cans again so far chili and beans and hash and beef, and soups. i got 30 pounds of rice, nothing crazy. put is 30 pounds of rice enough for emergency or do i need like 120 pounds of rice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For what length of time are you expecting to rely on this food?
How many calories a day do you want to consume during this period?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How many days do you want to survive without starving. Since the economy has gone down the toilet, I purchase about 5-10 pounds of rice, 2-5 pounds of flour and sugar, and 5-10 cans of different foods each month when I get my check. Now all I need to do is get a bigger house.


----------



## WineGuy (3 mo ago)

how many people are u feeding? Cans are good but u need to rotate your stock after a few years. If are storing rice flour sugar etc.. put it in an air tight container, with an oxygen absorber. It will last longer.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

starsky said:


> been stacking up on some cans again so far chili and beans and hash and beef, and soups. i got 30 pounds of rice, nothing crazy. put is 30 pounds of rice enough for emergency or do i need like 120 pounds of rice.


The general rule is that you'll need one quart of food per person per day (365 quarts per person for a year). You'll need to decide how long you'll rely solely on your supplies.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> For what length of time are you expecting to rely on this food?
> How many calories a day do you want to consume during this period?


ima 6'3 amd 230 pounds, i workout 3-4 days a week, so i need at least 2500 calories a day starting i think i can slowly go down to 1800 a day. The prep is just to last 2-3 months in case of emegency., Food is for two people max.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

paraquack said:


> How many days do you want to survive without starving. Since the economy has gone down the toilet, I purchase about 5-10 pounds of rice, 2-5 pounds of flour and sugar, and 5-10 cans of different foods each month when I get my check. Now all I need to do is get a bigger house.


iam seeing more folks prepping in new york just seen a neighbor bringing in like 20 pounds of food and 15 pounds of water.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

starsky said:


> ima 6'3 amd 230 pounds, i workout 3-4 days a week, so i need at least 2500 calories a day starting i think i can slowly go down to 1800 a day. The prep is just to last 2-3 months in case of emegency., Food is for two people max.


Cool. Now take those cans in question and see how many calories each contains. This will allow you to figure out how many per day you'd need to consume to maintain the minimum 1800 kcal/day intake.
Do the same for the 2nd person as well.
Multiply that by 60-90 days.
That's how many cans you need for maintaining bare bones sustenance on just that food alone.
1 pound of white rice contains ~590 calories. Your current store of 30lbs will give you enough calories for just under 10 days, if that's all you consumed, and maintained the 1800 kcal/day intake.
4 times that amount(120lbs) will net you a total of 40 days on rice alone. This does not account for the 2nd person.
You'll likely want to kill yourself if those are your only options for months...

Diversify your foods. Store spices that allow you to change the taste a bit.

You'll want a minimum of 1 gallon of drinking water per person per day. More if you anticipate any degree of physical exertion.
You'll need additional water for things cooking and sanitation.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The army's ration for one day was one pound each of meat grain (bread) and veggies or fruit. It's not a bad guide. Gives one right at two thousand calories


starsky said:


> ima 6'3 amd 230 pounds, i workout 3-4 days a week, so i need at least 2500 calories a day starting i think i can slowly go down to 1800 a day. The prep is just to last 2-3 months in case of emegency., Food is for two people max.


For folks engaged in high exertion work for the US army are issued three mre's per day or between 3300 and 5000 calories per day


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

im a construction laborer so i do about 5-8 hours of physical work on the job, i tried 2000 calories and i felt like i was starving i currently need 2500 about now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Calorie count is import. If you need do physical work, you are going to need lots of calories. If you're hiding in the basement, do no working, you'll put on wait. Boredom eating is incidious.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here at the homestead it's just the wife and I.
She has about three years of canned goods put away, hundreds of pounds of rice, and three freezers worth of not only meat, but vegetables and even bags of flour to bake bread.
Plus, she's been canning this week - vegetables, potatoes, chicken.
We just bought a half of a cow, when it has been butchered and cut up we should net about 250 pounds of organic grass fed beef.

If the grocery stores were empty, we would still be good. For a long time.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

How much can you afford and how much can you store


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Eat what you have stocked. Then replace it as you eat buying what you like.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

I'm looking for a list of how long various canned goods last. I don't want to rely on stuff that is past the best by date. I don't want to rely on some weird dehydrated stuff that "claims" to last 25 years. I like unexpired canned food. That is more intuitive for me. I know that will work. And I don't want to be "that guy" with a basement full of guns and MREs.

Most canned stuff lasts less than a year. Some stuff lasts 5 years. I bought cans of corned beef today. The upfront cost is high, but it is good until 2027. If you amortize over the life of the product, it is cheaper than buying tomatoes.

My plan is to stock up on stuff that has a minimum life of about a year and a half. Each December, I'm going to go through and find everything that will be expiring in less than a year and donate it to the food pantry. It's a good way to make sure my stuff is always usable. It also helps a good cause. If somebody finds my stash, I explain that I buy a few extra cans for the needy every time I go to the store and I make a big happy Christmas donation. Nobody has to even know that it is deliberate food security for my family in the meantime. 

The food pantry doesn't accept glass, so that would have to get thrown out. I'm avoiding it.

SPAM and corned beef, black olives, any kind of canned beans, corn. All that stuff is good. I think acidic stuff like tomatoes or pineapples doesn't last as long.

If there is stuff that you actually use on a regular basis, you can simply buy more and rotate that way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have eaten commercially canned pinto beans that were 5 years past their "best by" date.
They were OK.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

WineGuy said:


> how many people are u feeding? Cans are good but u need to rotate your stock after a few years. If are storing rice flour sugar etc.. put it in an air tight container, with an oxygen absorber. It will last longer.


I'm certain I saw that oxygen absobers should not be used for sugar. If it wasn't literally 1 minute before bed I'd search it.
I'll be back over the weekend


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Word to the wise, canned potatoes, of any kind, whole, sliced, any. kind. Gross. Avoid if you can, only way to eat em is to mash them, which is surprisingly easy because they're soft. So you know, silver lining.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Keep in mind that things like rice, dried beans and pasta require a lot of water and fuel to cook.

My attitude is if I am hungry enough, those canned potatoes (not very tasty now) may be a welcome meal. Beggars can't be choosy. I hope the day never comes when people will kill for a can of food that is two years past its "Best By" date.

As for "that guy" with a basement full of guns and MRE's, he may be the last man standing. Who knows?


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> As for "that guy" with a basement full of guns and MRE's, he may be the last man standing. Who knows?


Absolutely!


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

Echo47 said:


> Word to the wise, canned potatoes, of any kind, whole, sliced, any. kind. Gross. Avoid if you can, only way to eat em is to mash them, which is surprisingly easy because they're soft. So you know, silver lining.


What about sweet potatoes? Still mushy, but probably healthier and taste better.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I would layer your food supply.

So many days of class A food - read fresh. Include what you have stored in your freezer. Also items like butter eggs cheese sugar and salt.

So many days of class B food - read similar to class A but comes in cans but comes in cans. These can be eaten either hot or cold. Would include items like spaghetti - chef boyarde, beef stew and corned beef hash and chilli w/ beans.

So many days long term usage. Canned meats, ramon noodles dried beans rice.

I'd start with two weeks supply of each and up the last two groups an additional week of supply every second week you shop. By the time you get three months out you'll have almost six months supply


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

justinsane said:


> I'm certain I saw that oxygen absobers should not be used for sugar. If it wasn't literally 1 minute before bed I'd search it.
> I'll be back over the weekend


Seems universal that you do not NEED an oxygen absorber for sugar with some saying it will cause it to become brick


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Echo47 said:


> Word to the wise, canned potatoes, of any kind, whole, sliced, any. kind. Gross. Avoid if you can, only way to eat em is to mash them, which is surprisingly easy because they're soft. So you know, silver lining.



How are they to cook with stew? I'm thinking it will soften some more and soak up some flavor?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Keep in mind that things like rice, dried beans and pasta require a lot of water and fuel to cook.


_Worst case survival scenario_: Oats don't have to be cooked. Just soak overnight with some water.
And, they last forever! I'm still eating batch that's been double bagged in 2017!
Couldn't tell any difference from new ones.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

starsky said:


> im a construction laborer so i do about 5-8 hours of physical work on the job, i tried 2000 calories and i felt like i was starving i currently need 2500 about now.


Have a lot of pancake mixes and syrups for snacks, or extenders to meals. That should add a huge amount of calories.
I have quite a bit of them (complete variety - just add water). 
When my stock of regular bread runs out, that's my plan B. Skillet bread.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

charito said:


> Have a lot of pancake mixes and syrups for snacks, or extenders to meals. That should add a huge amount of calories.
> I have quite a bit of them (complete variety - just add water).
> When my stock of regular bread runs out, that's my plan B. Skillet bread.


pancakes are a good treat to stock up they don't take up alot of space and all you need is water and a hot skillet, and its somewhat cheap.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> I hope the day never comes when people will kill for a can of food that is two years past its "Best By" date.


Amen to that one!


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

starsky said:


> pancakes are a good treat to stock up they don't take up alot of space and all you need is water and a hot skillet, and its somewhat cheap.


I just discovered Bisquick mix from Betty Crocker. Armed with one large box of this and basic staples. you can make pancakes, waffles, Biscuits, cake, pie crust, and or dumplings


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Three .30 cal, .22 cal and .45 cal


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

As for canned potatoes, I have several cases. First time I tried it, not so great. So there they sat. Last night I used the canned sliced potatoes to make scalloped potatoes. Really yummy! And so much easier, no peeling and slicing needed. I added diced ham; one could use Spam or other canned meats.

So I revise my low opinion of canned taters. This was just as good as using fresh potatoes.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr.penguin said:


> I just discovered Bisquick mix from Betty Crocker. Armed with one large box of this and basic staples. you can make pancakes, waffles, Biscuits, cake, pie crust, and or dumplings


Do yourself a favor and repackage your mix (if you plan on long term storage). Like any product containing wheat it will go buggy eventually. I have some in Mylar bags with O2 absorbers and some in mason jars with O2 absorbers. No oxygen, no bugs.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

justinsane said:


> Seems universal that you do not NEED an oxygen absorber for sugar with some saying it will cause it to become brick


O2 absorbers will cause sugar to become a brick. Sugar will last indefinitely so long as it doesn't absorb moisture so if you live in a humid area store it with desiccant packs for long term storage.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

charito said:


> _Worst case survival scenario_: Oats don't have to be cooked. Just soak overnight with some water.
> And, they last forever! I'm still eating batch that's been double bagged in 2017!
> Couldn't tell any difference from new ones.


Water is top priority, BOL has well.
wood/wood gas/charcoal for fuel. Wood is plentiful wood gasifier to produce both wood gas and charcoal in plans. Wood gas & charcoal reduce or eliminate smoke.


----------



## 98G (2 mo ago)

stowlin said:


> Eat what you have stocked. Then replace it as you eat buying what you like.


This. Eat what you store, and store what you eat. This is a long term sustainable plan. 

The thing is, "starvation insurance" is really tempting. A few 25lb sealed pails of wheat and oats will go a long way to augment caloric intake during times of not enough food. While not a balanced or complete diet, an extra thousand calories of wheat and oats per day would help a lot. And the shelf life when properly stored is longer than most people's life expectancy.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> I'm looking for a list of how long various canned goods last. I don't want to rely on stuff that is past the best by date. I don't want to rely on some weird dehydrated stuff that "claims" to last 25 years. I like unexpired canned food. That is more intuitive for me. I know that will work. And I don't want to be "that guy" with a basement full of guns and MREs.
> 
> Most canned stuff lasts less than a year. Some stuff lasts 5 years. I bought cans of corned beef today. The upfront cost is high, but it is good until 2027. If you amortize over the life of the product, it is cheaper than buying tomatoes.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you won’t survive long with a mindset like that. Cannes goods have no actual expiration date. When something happens you will need to eat, and if your can of peas is 1 month past that date would you eat or starve?


----------



## WineGuy (3 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> I'm looking for a list of how long various canned goods last. I don't want to rely on stuff that is past the best by date. I don't want to rely on some weird dehydrated stuff that "claims" to last 25 years. I like unexpired canned food. That is more intuitive for me. I know that will work. And I don't want to be "that guy" with a basement full of guns and MREs.
> 
> Most canned stuff lasts less than a year. Some stuff lasts 5 years. I bought cans of corned beef today. The upfront cost is high, but it is good until 2027. If you amortize over the life of the product, it is cheaper than buying tomatoes.
> 
> ...


Get a freeze drier!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

WineGuy said:


> Get a freeze drier!


Not everyone has a couple grand laying around. Nor the square footage in their abodes.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

One should look towards not just stockpiling food as there is no guarantee it will ever come back to the shelves, one should practice as if it never will come back. Basically learn what grows in your area and grow it, what doesn't grow and you want to eat try to work the soil or build something to grow it in. Same with meat on raising animals or hunting for food, not saying be 100% with it just enough to supplement your everyday food unless you like it so much you want to go 100%.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For those who are interested, here is a food storage calculator that I've referred to recently. This doesn't count regular canned foods off the shelf.





__





Food Storage Calculator – Provident Living Family Preparedness







providentliving.com





One should have both canned goods for the near future and long term. This will give you an idea of what you need.


----------

